
This Google Glass App That Measures Human Emotions Is So, So Creepy - ukc
http://gizmodo.com/this-google-glass-app-that-measures-human-emotions-is-s-1629209325
======
TophWells
The video doesn't exactly make it look like a master of subtlety. They only
show it on really obvious, simple emotions. Nothing too complex.

Still creepy. Who would ever need this? Apart from people with diagnosable
mental disorders, I mean.

------
ErikRogneby
I feel like the real market for this is a comfort robot in Japan.

